# GHRP 6 PWO - carb timing or pre workout



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi.

Does anyone use ghrp 6 pwo in the same manner as synth gh ?

if so how do you do you timing of pwo drink ? as we know shouldnt have carbs within 20 mins of ghrp 6.

has anyone tried ghrp6 pre workout ?

would this work or be of benefit ? say 30 mins pre workout ?

if you couldnt do pwo ?

Thoughts ?

Nick


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I have used pwo and it is common practice. you would shoot the ghrp6 immediatly after training wait 20 mins and slam ure pwo shake/meal.

pre workout altho i see the theory i have not tried it myself nor spoke to any1 who has.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

would theyre not be alot of sugar/insulin floating around from elevated cortisol pwo?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

cheef said:


> would theyre not be alot of sugar/insulin floating around from elevated cortisol pwo?


nope i don't think you will have much sugar and insuling floating hence why you have a shake with loads of high GI carb post workout


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> I have used pwo and it is common practice. you would shoot the ghrp6 immediatly after training wait 20 mins and slam ure pwo shake/meal.
> 
> pre workout altho i see the theory i have not tried it myself nor spoke to any1 who has.


I've used ghrp6/grf/novorapid Pre wo, only for a short period of time though so not long enough to see tangible results but the pump I was getting was stupid


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I've used Ghrp6 pre and post wo and had great pumps as Stephen said above. I'm not the sort of guy that can work out with his belly rumbling, so prefer to do it pwo, followed by whey/carbs 30 mins later.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

ghrp/grf combo peaks gh levels in approx 30 mins, they stay elevated until around 1hr post injection and then taper off.

I like to take my ghrp/grf/novorapid, wait around 10 mins and then have a whey shake and a flapjack & banana or similar and hit the gym around 20 mins later, my training lasts around 45mins (sometimes less) so I should have finished my training while gh (and in turn IGF) and slin is active.

I could be going down completely the wrong vein of thought with that protocol but it seemed to work for me :thumbup1:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

well i did a pre workout shot on friday and the pumps i got were outrageous, could be placebo though as it was the first time i trained back since competing.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> well i did a pre workout shot on friday and the pumps i got were outrageous, could be placebo though as it was the first time i trained back since competing.


Doubt it would be placebo personally mate, get plenty good grub in you pre wo with the pep shot n let me know how you get on


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Stephen, if you shoot GRF with GHRP pwo would you wait longer than the usual 20 mins to eat if you shot GHRP alone?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

WRT said:


> Stephen, if you shoot GRF with GHRP pwo would you wait longer than the usual 20 mins to eat if you shot GHRP alone?


Sorry mate, major diet head on right now... What's your question exactly? How long after a ghrp/grf shot would you eat?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Lol yes mate, would you wait longer to eat after shooting that combo than if you were to shoot GHRP alone


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

No difference, the pulse time should be the same just lessened by the use of ghrp alone


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

do you think there would be issues with takingboth igf and ghrp 6 pre workout stephen ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> do you think there would be issues with takingboth igf and ghrp 6 pre workout stephen ?


No issues but maybe overkill?

A method i've read about, but havent tried yet is "microdosing" igf into the muscle to be trained, so doing multiple site injection of very small volume into your weakest bodyparts infrequently.

Apart from the above I think I would use IGF the morning after training into bodypart worked the night before


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

does it matter if you have fats after the g6 shot

e.g bed time shake with udos or nuts?

also seem to be getting a bit shakey (maybe hypo) after about 10mins of doing a 100mg shot is this normal


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

In reality I don't think having fats is an issue (on paper it seems like it) as long as you give the peptide enough time to work on your pituary

the feeling your getting is ghrelin causing hunger, not hypo, utilise it and have a large healthy meal waiting to devour when the hunger kicks in


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

StephenC said:


> In reality I don't think having fats is an issue (on paper it seems like it) as long as you give the peptide enough time to work on your pituary
> 
> the feeling your getting is ghrelin causing hunger, not hypo, utilise it and have a large healthy meal waiting to devour when the hunger kicks in


Thanks stephen

is 20 - 30 mins long enough to wait before eating?

when you say large meal mate - why larger than normal does your body make better use of nutrient due to ghrelin being stimulated by g6?

and what do you do about cardio and jabbing?

thanks in advance


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Each situation lends itself to a different protocol, pre cardio in a fasted state the gh will increase lipolysis (ghrp2 is the better option here) after a major leg session I would set up a big dose ghrp6 & grf while cooking and then take approx 20mins before serving with slin to increase nutrient uptake.

There's no reason you can't use the peptides for both growth and fatloss in the same cycle, it's all about giving your body what it needs as and when it needs it :thumbup1:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

i thought the best time for using igf was pre or post work out ?

If i was to have my pwo drink i use 75g vitargo immediatly after training then 50g whey 15 mins later, how long after would you use the ghrp 6 ? 20-30 mins ?

then eat my ppwo meal, this means i could go with the igf pre work out.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> i thought the best time for using igf was pre or post work out ?
> 
> If i was to have my pwo drink i use 75g vitargo immediatly after training then 50g whey 15 mins later, how long after would you use the ghrp 6 ? 20-30 mins ?
> 
> then eat my ppwo meal, this means i could go with the igf pre work out.


thing is with all these peptides mate is that it is all conjecture and we each IMO have responsibility to each other to experiment and post results to allow analysis as we have no empirical information

I wouldnt use it post workout as this is when mgf is most active, from my Reading there is no mgf receptor and it acts upon the igf receptor therefore the igf may displace your bodies natural mgf.

What about igf pre wo and leaving your ghrp shot until before your ppwo meal to again increase nutrient uptake and repair?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Sh1t just read your post again and I've basically copied what you said :lol: sorry mate, diet head on

yeah give that a run :thumbup1:


----------

